# New Strap For Seiko 7T42-6A00



## shaun 1 (Jul 10, 2011)

NEW MEMBER NEEDING HELP ,WIFE BOUGHT ME THIS WATCH AS A WEDDING PRESENT IN 1994 ITS BEEN A GREAT WATCH BUT RECENTLY DAMAGED BRACELET BEYOND REPAIR CAN ANYONE HELP CHEERS SHAUN YOU CAN REACH ME ON 07962200779


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Roy sells straps here, or try these guys

http://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

shaun 1 said:


> NEW MEMBER NEEDING HELP ,WIFE BOUGHT ME THIS WATCH AS A WEDDING PRESENT IN 1994 ITS BEEN A GREAT WATCH BUT RECENTLY DAMAGED BRACELET BEYOND REPAIR CAN ANYONE HELP CHEERS SHAUN YOU CAN REACH ME ON 07962200779


You seem to be very keen to hand your mobile number out - this is the second thread it's appeared in, not the best idea IMHO.

Rather than asking someone to call you, tell us a bit about the watch, make model number etc, maybe even a pic or two. Then I'm sure one of us will be able to help


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There were quite a few different model variations of the 7T42-6A00: S/S, Two-Tone, Gold-plated, etc.

This is one of the most commonly-seen versions - the stainless black-faced on bracelet - SDX007P1










The original Seiko bracelet part number is B1654J (for this particular variant) ....

But any 20mm straight-ended bracelet, leather, mesh, NATO, or rubber dive strap would fit.

In fact, anything would probably be better looking than the original Seiko 'knobbly' bracelet. :derisive:

Another borrowed photo, of the same model, courtesy of jmm1's sales post from 2 years ago:










More pics of a 7T42-6A00 on a Z20 rubber 'Divers' band can be found here: http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1230231549/FS-+SEIKO+7T42-6A00+Sports+150


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There were quite a few different model variations of the 7T42-6A00: S/S, Two-Tone, Gold-plated, etc.
> 
> This is one of the most commonly-seen versions - the stainless black-faced on bracelet - SDX007P1
> 
> ...


Yep....a pic or two would surely help. Depending on bezel/face colors....

Silver bracelet / white face / blue bezel - SDX 009

Silver outer links with gold inner links / gold face / gold bezel - SDX 008

Silver bracelet / black face / silver bezel - SDX 007


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

new2the7A38 said:


> Silver bracelet / white face / blue bezel - SDX 009
> 
> Silver outer links with gold inner links / gold face / gold bezel - SDX 008
> 
> Silver bracelet / black face / silver bezel - SDX 007


I saw that thread, too, Bruce: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/seeking-information-about-7t42-6a00-81661-post485476.html#post485476 - but there are other 7T42-6A00 variants besides those:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ebay item # 160618296167 could possibly provide a cheap correct original p/n B1654J bracelet.


----------



## shaun 1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hippo.

Take a chill mate ive no problem giving my number out i needed help and thanks to seiko07a38fan and others i just might have resolved my problem,this i thought was a forum for help,advice and shareing information ,telephones are a great way of comunicating .

Thanks to all who have replied cheers Shaun


----------

